# Costa Del Mar repair?



## plgorman

Sent mine in, paid the $10 shipping charge. The problem was, the rubber on the earpiece was coming off. Also the polarization was messing up on the lenses, getting discolored and lines in them. Here is the reply I got this morning...

Sunglasses Received and Reviewed, Waiting for Your Decision

*Here is what is required to repair your sunglasses:*
BRINE TORTOISE GREEN MIR GLS This is Not a Warranty Repair and will cost $31.25*. BR 10 GMGLP Your damages are not covered by our	
warranty. Your sunglasses can be repaired for a
nominal fee. replace at repair cost of partial
frame

*Please indicate what you would like us to do:*
Please make the repairs I selected above
Make NO repairs and send my sunglasses back

Does this mean that they are or arent doing anything about the lenses??? And has anyone else had to pay for something that happened simply by WEARING your sunglasses for a year?


----------



## jeff.w

Aww man. I sent mine in for the exact same problem just last week! Mine were only 6 months old, if that. The rubber on the earpieces had all but come completely off. I got a reply from Costa saying that they were being reviewed by a repair person, but haven't heard anything else yet. 

So this is what I get to look forward to....that they aren't covered under warranty? I know of several people who have owned Costa's and had these same issues with the earpieces, as well as the lenses becoming discolored. (the pair i owned before these did the same thing too) I honestly took great care of them, so I can't see how in the world this wouldn't be covered by their warranty. I can see if they were 5 years old, but 6 months for a $200 pair of sunglasses??? 

Before I sent them back to be repaired, I took them back to Academy (where I bought them) with all the original box, case, price sticker, etc and they wouldn't exchange them. They just gave me a paper with Costa Del Mar's contact information on it. Gee thanks.


----------



## plgorman

What I dont get is why they dont spell out which repairs they are going to perform...idk its kinda leaving a bad taste...

On a lighter note, I bought some fishgillz at bastrop marina to hold me over during the repair. They arent bad, flew off while hauling down the bayou last wkend and the floating frames were right there in my wake waiting to be picked up when I swung back around. The polarization isnt as good as costa's (of course) but $20 vs $200...


----------



## Pete Rose

I'd like to know what they think *YOU* did to damage these glasses. No one I know of will exchange them anymore. Academy stopped about a year ago.

There is only one thing worse than losing a pair of $230 glasses . . . having the manufacturer tell you you have to give them more money to repair them.

I would give someone a call about this.


----------



## Solid Action

The rubber on my ear pieces used to always fall off, you would think they would have found a solution for that by now. I exchanged for a different style last time that has a solid/hard ear piece. Now that Academy doesn't exchange them, I will have to look at another brand next time.


----------



## Diamond Jen

The polarization on one pair of my Costas was messed up as well....almost exactly as you described yours to be. I sent mine in about two months ago. They replaced them for the $10 shipping fee and sent them back. I was not charged an additional fee. I would request an explanation as to why they are not covered. That sounds odd.


----------



## T Spruiell

*Know how you feel*

I own two pair, one pair for around here in the Galveston area and a pair at my place in POC. I bought them because of the life time guarantee and was told if I took them back to the store I would get a replacement pair there. I had my first problem went back to the store and was handed a slip of paper on where to send them to. Long story short went through same thing you are, $87.00 later I got them back. Don't get me wrong I think Casa Del Mar make fantastic glasses,but are miss leeding with their warranty. What does Lifetime mean??


----------



## sefton

I have 2 pair of Costa's that have had the ear pieces replaced several times. Just recently I sent a pair in to have the lenses replaced, they also replaced the ear pieces but now they do not have the soft rubber on them. Apparently they have done away with the old syle ear piece.


----------



## hanginin

*MauiJim*

MauiJim is the answer............they have replaced one pair (Sun Glass Hut) thai I lost the nose peice on....no charge. MauiJim repaired another pair that I damaged (my fault) .....no charge. Great company and product....by the way their frames are lighter and more comfortable in my opinion than Costas.


----------



## plgorman

hanginin said:


> MauiJim is the answer............they have replaced one pair (Sun Glass Hut) thai I lost the nose peice on....no charge. MauiJim repaired another pair that I damaged (my fault) .....no charge. Great company and product....by the way their frames are lighter and more comfortable in my opinion than Costas.


I was gonna mention MJ's. My buddy likes them better than his old costa 580s and has been trying to push them on me for over a year. I think ill go with them next time


----------



## Boboe

Sure looks to me like it says you need a new "Brine Tortoise Green Mirror Glass (lens)" in your glasses. It'll cost you $31.25. Go to Costa's website and go to the repair section. Put in your repair #, and then use the droplist to select the repair you want done.

Brian


----------



## plgorman

I see that, but what about the rubber on the earpieces? I hope they fix that as well, I was wondering why they didnt mention that. 

I was also wondering why I have to pay to replace lenses that are under lifetime warranty. The polarization on these lenses have been discolored since the 3rd month and get worse and worse. I wear these glasses while driving, and while fishing. Pretty sure thats the intended use. I mean, I payed it and all but im just making a point for the potential CDM future customers, the lifetime warranty isnt what they make it seem. So before you drop $200 of your hard earned bones when you can get something comparable for cheaper or with a solid warranty (which is why I bought these) know what your money buys...


----------



## caz

buy some magellan sunglasses...i love mine, got 3 pair..


----------



## Buzz13

Yeah I guess Costa Del Mar has found away to increase profits, that's probably also why they're having Academy tell you to return them instead of Academy just exchanging them. 
I'm looking at the New Oakley's seems they came up with fishing glasses just as good as Costa Del Mar.


----------



## Miles2Fish

I have just sent in yet another pair of Costas! Second pair in two years! This time they fell of the casting platform to the deck(12 inches) and the right lense shattered. I can see how this is my fault but what really irks me is this is the second pair where the polarization has receded from the frame edges and the view is all f&^%d up! I have written them to determine cost and to see if they value their customers. I have had two pairs of Costas at any given time for about 7 years now and this has only happenend to the last two pairs of Harpoons (have they changed any of their manufacturing processes?)......I will let you know what happens. BTW my fishing partner wears Maui Jims and has never once had a problem with a return....I know which manufacturer I'm turning to if they hand me a $60+ bill......


----------



## fishin shallow

Send them an email with the R# included and explain to them that you are not happy. They will call you within 2 days and most likely replace them free of charge. I have the El Pescador style and the first pair broke in half after about 6 month. After every trip the frame seemed to be softer and softer as if they could not withstand the head of the sun. Well they wanted to charge me $90 to fix them. I sent them an email and they called and replaced them for free.


----------



## robul

iv sent in swapped out 5-6 pairs never a problem unless I wanted the lenses changed to a different color then it was aroudn 30 dollars. Did you request a different lens option? The only way they should charge you is if the lens was damaged from abuse dont see how discoloration applies to that.. You need to email them and tell them that is unacceptable.


----------



## Boboe

Robul has it right. Call and gripe. You won't pay a cent.


----------



## btreybig

ive never had any problems with any of my Costas. Sad to hear that they wont live up to there "lifetime warrenty" .


----------



## Miles2Fish

I sent an email on Monday and have not heard from them yet... I will follow up tomorrow. I really like the product but don't know if I can continue to put money into a product which for its price should have more value. Anyone got a customer service #? I reviewed the website but only came up with the email contact.


----------



## Buzz13

I have a pair of Fathom 580's that I sent in and they wanna charge me $90 to replace the lenses. I sent them an email as well. I don't see why I spent $260 on a pair of glasses and now I have to spend another $90 to get them fixed. Here is there contact info.. Good Luck!!!
Costa Del Mar
2361 Mason Avenue, Suite 100
Daytona Beach, FL 32117
(386) 274-4000
(800) 447-3700: Toll Free
(386) 274-4001 fax
​


----------



## Roughneck

Listening to you guys is kind of disapointing because I was about to buy of 580's this week. I had a pair of Costa's in the late 90's that lasted for till I lost them about a year ago. I was in cheap mood and bought a pair of Magellans green mirror. They are OK at best for the the price (I think they cost around 70 bucks.) They fog up and are hard to keep clean though. Obviously they don't knock down glare as good as Costas. Get what you pay for (I thought.) Some of you guys are making my decision harder. hwell:


----------



## Buzz13

Has anyone received a reply back from an email sent? I sent them a message about a week ago and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## jeff.w

I sent mine in several weeks ago. About the time that they arrived, I sent them an email requesting them to contact me before they make any repairs so I can see what options I have. Well, never heard back from them and last week I checked the status of my repair on their website, it said Customer confirmed repairs. ***? Sent them another email, never heard back, now it says my sunglasses have shipped. 

FYI, emails are not the communication of choice. And another FYI...I used to think Costa's were untouchable when it came to quality and value, now just the opposite. This will be my last pair. With the price they cost, and their claim of a "Lifetime Warranty", I shouldn't be having these issues to begin with. IMO, they should just send you a new pair for free if it's obviously a design flaw.


----------



## EndTuition

Costa repair center was revamped a few years ago. It's now a profit center. Nuff said. I loved my 580's !, but no more Costa kool aid for me.


----------



## CostaDelMar

*From Costa Del Mar*

Hello Everyone,
This is Laurie from Costa Del Mar. When I saw this thread, I was really disappointed to see how upset you all are with our customer service. I've brought this thread to the attention of the execs at Costa's corporate office, and they were alarmed just as I was. They've actually called emergency meetings to work on improving our customer service and the way we communicate our lifetime warranty.

We do take pride in our products and respect our consumers, and we always want to be improving. If you wish to contact me with any questions, please email me at [email protected].

I hope we can get this resolved.

Thank you,
Laurie


----------



## Third Wave

I sent a VM to one of the reps in San Antonio re this thread to hopefully stimulate this same result. I'm not sure if that's what prompted your attention to the matter, but I'm glad you've made yourself available.

Thanks Laurie.


----------



## jeff.w

Thank you for your reply Laurie. With all due respect, the issue with customer service alot of us have, is really only half of it. The main focus should be to find a solution to the problems alot of us are having with the sunglasses themselves. ie. rubber on the earpieces coming off, and the delamination of the lenses. When my glasses had these issues, I thought it was an isolated incident or something I did wrong. That is until it happened to my next 2 pair, and then with the power of the internet, found out I was not alone. Also, I personally think the limitations of Costa's "Lifetime Warranty" are misleading. It shouldn't cost a person $90 to replace lenses that have become defective.

I do appreciate you guys looking into this.


----------



## plgorman

I sent laurie an email explaining the full scope of my problems with costa del mar at the beginning of the week. No reply so far...


----------



## RoolyCoz

*Rooly*

I am the Texas Rep for Rooly and our company is continuing to pick up momentum in the eyewear industry. Our sunglasses line was designed and is continually being improved by Larry Maddox (former director of marketing for Oakley for 14 years). We saw the message board and wanted to let you know that our lenses have the same technology as Oakley and we have been told by our customers that we have a much more comfortable frame then competitors. It is a Trinine material that is one of the lightest and most durable on the market and we took the metal out to make them performance ready. Also, Rooly has inlaid the rubber to relieve pressure at the temple area and allow you to wear a hat more easily. We have a resistance coating that repells water and fingerprints, much like Rain X. Our polarization is injected so that it will not dilute or deteriorate. Over 100 major league players have made the change and 3 of the top 10 preseason baseball teams are currently wearing them. If you are interested check out the website www.rooly.com to see our links to retail stores and next time you go through retails ask about them. If you have any questions feel free to send me a message.

Ryan


----------



## robul

Nice to hear costa stepping in trying to handle things. I personally have had nothing but positive experiences with them and the support group. I love my costas and I plan on buying yet another pair jsut for bluewater..


----------



## plgorman

Under 'sport specific' why is there no fishing? You say your polarization is injected so why when I look at the specs for different products I don't see "polarized" anywhere?

All polycarbonate? No glass?

Man we 2cool bunch are hard to please


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I am hoping the service gets better with CDM because I have also been disppointed with the "warranty". I bought a pair of Turbine 580's 2 years ago and just weeks after the fell out of the visor in my truck and shattered when they hit my rubber Husky floor mat. Cost me over $100 if I remember correctly-3 foot fall onto rubber shouldn't casue this....I just them in again to get the rubber ear piece replaced. I probably wear them 90 days a year so they sure haven't held up well but they are the best glasses I have found for blue water.


----------



## jason101

I sure hope CDM is taking this as serious as she makes it sound. I have a pair of fathoms that the rubber is wearing off again. Last time I sent them in, they told me they had fixed this. I also have $250 or so in BPS gift cards that was to be used toward some new 580 glasses. After reading all this and my personal experience with them, I am really looking at other options. I'm not liking the other options as much but I sure hate to deal with the CDM issues on some new expensive glasses. I'll wait to see if they respond with what they plan to do to change their problems before I make my purchase.

Jason


----------



## CostaDelMar

Hi plgorman,
I sent you an email this morning. Did you not receive it?
Please let me know.
Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## CostaDelMar

Hey Everybody,
Thanks for the feedback. I'm continuing to send it to the execs at Costa. I'll keep you updated on our progress, but like I said earlier, you're all welcome to email me at [email protected] with anymore specific questions or feedback. I'll do my best to get back in touch with each of you.

Thanks again,
Laurie


----------



## plgorman

All i've heard is that they are trying to better communicate the terms of the 'lifetime warranty' to their customers...which, from what I gather from another thread, covers 'manufacturer defects only'



polekaat said:


> Charlie,
> Hi Trevor,
> Hope you're doing well. I saw the thread too, and it's caused quite a stir over here. We've had meetings on improving our customer service and how we can better communicate our lifetime warranty.
> 
> I'm about to be completely honest with you. We've really always prided ourselves on our lifetime warranty. Many sunglass companies didn't have lifetime warranties for the longest, but it looks like they're getting smarter and a lot more lenient (for lack of a better word) with their repairs. This is only my personal opinion from what I've read and not a fact. Please understand that. Our lifetime warranty does state that it only covers manufacturer defects&#8230;not wear and tear or glasses that have been broken by being dropped or stepped on, etc. It's stated in a tri-fold that comes in the box with the purchase, and it's stated online, but let's be honest&#8230;do we really always read those? J Maybe we need to work with our retailers on the communication? Maybe we need more stated on our homepage of the website instead of buried in the Care and Repair section? I'm probably going on and on way too much, but these are all things we're exploring right now.


I just wanna know guys...who has had their rubber earpieces come off...did this happen when you 'stepped on or dropped' the glasses? what about depolarization???

100% manufacturer defect...why did I have to pay $50 bucks for this??? Ive spent over $300 on my $179 retail fathom 400s...you know the old saying...burn me once...

Maybe they should do some training with their repair team or whoever decides what is manufacturer defect and which is normal wear and tear.

Laurie maybe if people register their glasses w/ you, then send them in a month or two later, you can pull the records and maybe say..."hey the rubber earpieces fell off with in 3 months...surely that's not customer wear & tear, our $200+ product should be better quality and last longer than that, lets fix him up so that he doesn't go to an internet forum who's members include our #1 target consumers across the gulf coast and find others who have had the same experience, causing them to start multiple threads denouncing our product and customer service (which has/had one of the best reputations for product quality & customer service on the market)"

Just an idea


----------



## Stealth19

Did your lens look like it was pealing? If so mine are doing the same thing.


----------



## Gilbert

Stealth19 said:


> Did your lens look like it was pealing? If so mine are doing the same thing.


mine too but if I am going to have to pay for a manufactures defect, I am just going to trash them and get some Maui's.


----------



## Stealth19

Gilbert said:


> mine too but if I am going to have to pay for a manufactures defect, I am just going to trash them and get some Maui's.


My plan was to buy some 580's and then send these in, but not if I have to pay for the defects. I might go your route.

Oh and my brother has the same pair and they are doing the same thing!


----------



## Buzz13

Well I worked at Cabelas for a couple of years and sold well over 200 pairs of Costa Del Mar glasses and knew of the quality and great customer service that they provided. That's why I purchased a pair of the 580's, because they're suppose to be durable. The polarization is imbedded into the glass lenes and there suppose to be crack or shatter proof to a certain extent. But they shouldn't crack from a 2 foot drop to a semi hard surface as what my wife did to mine and as it's happened to TX Chicken. 

I am happy to say that I sent Laurie an email yesterday evening and this morning I already had a reply. Said she'll look into my situation.


----------



## plgorman

Gilbert said:


> mine too but if I am going to have to pay for a manufactures defect, I am just going to trash them and get some Maui's.


I'm with you bro my buddy swears by the maui jims, he told me costa's were **** when I was bragging about mine 3 months before they started falling apart. As the matter of fact I just called him and he said he had the exact same problem as...what...20 other 2coolers? That was why he made the switch and he's 3 yrs strong on the MJ's


----------



## Shrimpzilla

Glad to know that. I've got two pair of Costas with glass lenses that the polarizing is peeling on the edges. I'm not paying to replace defective glass on sunglasses that have a "lifetime warranty". I'll be buying some Maui Jims soon also.

Jeff



plgorman said:


> I'm with you bro my buddy swears by the maui jims, he told me costa's were **** when I was bragging about mine 3 months before they started falling apart. As the matter of fact I just called him and he said he had the exact same problem as...what...20 other 2coolers? That was why he made the switch and he's 3 yrs strong on the MJ's


----------



## BlazerBay2420

I sent mine in earlier this year with missing rubber and some scratches. $10 later I received almost new glasses. The only this that was original was the main frame. These were about 10 years old!


----------



## fishdoc1

Over the last 12 years or so I have purchased at least 7 pairs of Costa Del Mars. Last year I sent in two pair of Costa Del Mars out of the four my wife and I own now because the rubber was falling off the ear peices. They charged me $30 for replacement ear peices. Then they sent them back with the replacement ear peices in the box. I had to install the new ear peices myself. Luckily I had a glasses repair kit to work with. I know my next pair of sun glasses will be somthing other than Costa Del Mar.


----------



## Fish or Bust

I am hard on stuff and I can make a pair of shades last 2-3 years been wearing costa del mar for 7 years in that time I have bought 4 pair. Sent the first pair that needed service in 3 weeks ago and got a new pair a week later for the cost of the shiping. Thanks Costa Del Mar. Sorry that so many are having a hard time. Let me also say that I wear my shades every day. I dont wear the frames with the rubber on the ear peices the frames that I think are the most durable are the Harpoon & the Deep Blue.


----------



## CostaDelMar

*Jeff,*

*What you are experiencing is called lens delamination. It is a manufacture's defect, and we will replace both your lenses for free if you return them to us. This is caused by the lens actually separating and moisture seeping into the edges of the lens. All Costa Del Mar lenses are warranted to be free of any defect, including delamination forever. If you return your glasses to us we will fix the problem. It does not happen to very many pair, but if it does we stand behind our products and we will replace them. We apologize for the problem you are experiencing and any inconvenience it has caused you.*

*You can actually do all the repair work on-line if you visit the link below.*

*Thanks ,*

*Laurie*

Here's the website link:
http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/CareRepair/


----------



## Stealth19

CostaDelMar said:


> *Jeff,*
> 
> *What you are experiencing is called lens delamination. It is a manufacture's defect, and we will replace both your lenses for free if you return them to us. This is caused by the lens actually separating and moisture seeping into the edges of the lens. All Costa Del Mar lenses are warranted to be free of any defect, including delamination forever. If you return your glasses to us we will fix the problem. It does not happen to very many pair, but if it does we stand behind our products and we will replace them. We apologize for the problem you are experiencing and any inconvenience it has caused you.*
> 
> *You can actually do all the repair work on-line if you visit the link below.*
> 
> *Thanks ,*
> 
> *Laurie*
> 
> Here's the website link:
> http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/CareRepair/


Thanks Laurie! I will be sending mine in shortly.


----------



## plgorman

CostaDelMar said:


> *Jeff,*
> 
> *What you are experiencing is called lens delamination. It is a manufacture's defect, and we will replace both your lenses for free if you return them to us. This is caused by the lens actually separating and moisture seeping into the edges of the lens. All Costa Del Mar lenses are warranted to be free of any defect, including delamination forever. If you return your glasses to us we will fix the problem. It does not happen to very many pair, but if it does we stand behind our products and we will replace them. We apologize for the problem you are experiencing and any inconvenience it has caused you.*
> 
> *You can actually do all the repair work on-line if you visit the link below.*
> 
> *Thanks ,*
> 
> *Laurie*
> 
> Here's the website link:
> http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/CareRepair/


So...Laurie...check out my first post in this thread and tell me why I was charged $31.95 to correct this exact problem...i'd love to know


----------



## RedFisch

I had the same problems with the lenses and rubber frames on my CDM about two years ago. I bought some Smith Optics and have not looked back. They have light weight glass polarized lens that are polarchromatic (adjust to light conditions, get lighter if cloudy). I have had them for two years now and have had no problems, so I cannot tell you what their customer service is like. I paid around $120 for the ones I have. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## TheAnt

I emailed this thread into Costa before I saw Laurie's post. I have had 2 pair of EX-11 Ex-Frame for MANY years that I have had at least 3 pair of lenses replaced. They were chipped and I had one cracked and eventually the tint seems to have become irregular I think from cleaning them. Oddly enough I do not have the pristeen soft cloth and proper cleaner in the surf or on the boat or in my car so they get t-shirt tail and some breath fog.

Regardless it has cost me $62 each time for the lenses. Both pair need lenses now and I have to wait until I can afford them. It used to be I just mailed them in with contact info and I got an email of what they wanted to charge me. I was always told the problems I had were my fault so the warranty doesn't apply.

I am to the point after reading this thread to move to another brand that is at least easier than what hear now that Costa has become even if it costs the same for repair!

I have bragged to so many about my Ex Frames over the years I am disappointed to hear the problems. 

I started wearing them because I get migraines and they have been the best for cutting glare. Also I had eye surgery, RK, the precursor to LASIX and reflected/refracted light on the scars cause glare. Amber/green mirrored Ex-Frames have been good to me but it must be time to change.

Oh, I also have a pair of FA-14 Fathom that I got for Christmas I think 2 years ago with the wrong lenses but I use them. No rubber problems yet!

I was also interested in bifocal or progressive lenses for tying knots in the surf towards dark. Costa has them. Do any other manufacturers make progressives or bifocals? I wan tthem with polarization, mirrored and dark as possible.

Laurie, care to comment?


----------



## Devans87

Well I guess ill chime in!

I have praised costa del mar for years and have sent in two pair to have fixed at my fault, (dropping them and cracking a lense, I take responsibility for that). I have a pair of brines with 580's that I have been wearing for the past year and a half and here recently the rubber is falling off on the ear pieces like everyone here has mentioned. Shortly before that I noticed little dots on my lense, both to be exact. I called in and the lady told me she had no clue what it could be and that I should send them in to be examined. Now I dont want to send them in to be charged like some of you guys say yall were for someone else's problem. If thats the case I will not purchase another pair or fix the ones I have. I have two friends of mine that wont purchase anymore already.


----------



## boatmanjohn

I have had Fluids for 3 years in July. No, let me re-phrase this. I have had 3 pair in 3 years. Same problem each time. The rubber temples deteriorate. I think it has something to do with sunscreen but that's just my opinion. I am very pleased with the sunglasses but are they worth $130 or whatever they cost 3 years ago? NO! I could do just as well with wal-mart $10 polarized. Which is exactly what I have to do each year when I send my CDMs in to have factory defects repaired. This last pair came back with new frames that felt distinctly thinner than the originals. The temples felt harder and they didn't fit right. They fall off my face. I need my sunglasses about 300 days out of the year and wal-mart's maui jim or bill dance or whatever brand seem to fit better, last longer, and see underwater almost as well. Not to mention I'm spending the same amount on NEW glasses as it costs me to send in my old ones. Maybe it sounds absurd, but for $130 I expect a much higher quality and I just don't see it. I'm very practical about what I buy and if I don't get $130 of use out of them, they aren't worth it. I don't buy for the name. If I spend that kind of $$$ again it will not be for CDM. I might give Coyotes a try. I've heard they are a great product.
www.coyoteusa.com
My brother has had a lot of different *high end* sunglasses. He has pretty much written off CDM and gone to Coyotes. At least that was the last I heard.


----------



## Miles2Fish

I have also lost faith in the CDM product after havng gone throught the same old garbage with film receding and lenses cracking. Harpoons are $185 dollars and I am no longer convinced they are worth the value. There are plenty of other manufacturers out there with as good a product. I will follow my fishing partner's lead and go to Maui Jim's....Goodbye Costa Del Mar!!!!!!!


----------



## TheAnt

I see they have polarized readers.  ...I will wait to see what Laurie says.



Miles2Fish said:


> I have also lost faith in the CDM product after havng gone throught the same old garbage with film receding and lenses cracking. Harpoons are $185 dollars and I am no longer convinced they are worth the value. There are plenty of other manufacturers out there with as good a product. I will follow my fishing partner's lead and go to Maui Jim's....Goodbye Costa Del Mar!!!!!!!


----------



## Tripletime

I have had a pair of Fluids for over ten years... have sent them in 4-5 times in that time for the same ear piece problem. I have never had a problem. Always been repaired free of charge. Sorry to hear you guys are having problems.


----------



## ramin35

Do they make CDM in USA?


----------



## deke

I can't say that suprised with this thread. I have had friends complain about Costas for years but they keep getting pimped hard. Now I see that all those complaints I heard were well founded. So far we have distributors, trying to make nice, new glasses company spamming, and someone from Costa trying to smooth things over. This thread has a little bit of everything,lol. That is why I wear Smith Action Optics and Maui Jims. Andrea accidently crushed a pair of my Mauis and Maui Jim fixed them, and replaced the lenses for $60 total, and it was not thier fault, it was ours. They called me to tell me what was wrong, I could see that,lol, and told me what it would cost and wanted the go ahead, I gave it and they go to me like 4 days later in perfect condition.
So back to the Costas, someone from there is concerned and may or may not take care of you, and if they do that is great for you guys and I hope they do take care ya"ll. But what about all the other people that have issues and are getting the BS treatment that you guys got before someone from there looked at this thread? A few of you might get taken care of so you can post up that Costa took care of you, ect, ect, but why does it take a thread like this to get all of your issues taken care of like they should be? Sounds like typical corporate BS, we will pay attention when it benefits us, then we will go right back to the crappy way we were treating you guys before this "company spokes person" got involved. I would hope that they would treat an individual as they would someone from a message board that has the group power to cause local problems for them, but based on ya'll's posts it sounds like they won't treat the individual like they should.


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang

*I sent mine in for repair*

I sent a pair of CDM in for warranty repair. I am not sure of the model but they were the poly carbonate lenses. I purchased these Costa's late last summer. These have the amber lenses. There are many horizontal lines across both lenses. These are NOT scratches but some kinda defect. The lines are perfectly straight and very close together.

After reading this thread I am wondering what I will hear from CDM. They sent an e-mail April 30 showing they had receved my sunglasses. The status of my return now tells me to call a 1-800 number. I will update you when I make contact with them.


----------



## smooth move

*costa no more*

wylie x


----------



## jay427

I've got a pair of Tripletails, in which both C's have fallen off and both lenses have delamination. I emailed them to see if I could send them in and PAY for upgraded 580 lenses. They said they would not do it. Oh well, I bought a pair of Maui Jims a couple of months ago. I'll probably still send the Costa's in though.


----------



## ghost

The ironic thing about Costa is, I believe the owner went to school and graduated from Robert E Lee high school in Baytown, in the late 50's. I think I remember my mother telling me of a high school friend that started a sun glass company. Now, 50 years later, some of his classmates kids are having issues with his products. LOL. He may have sold the company, but I know she saw him many years back at a reunion and she came home with 6 pairs of glasses. If he is still the owner, maybe he will take care of his Texas peeps. LOL.


----------



## TheAnt

Well, I guess I have to admit my Ex Frames have always been the best I ever had.



ghost said:


> The ironic thing about Costa is, I believe the owner went to school and graduated from Robert E Lee high school in Baytown, in the late 50's. I think I remember my mother telling me of a high school friend that started a sun glass company. Now, 50 years later, some of his classmates kids are having issues with his products. LOL. He may have sold the company, but I know she saw him many years back at a reunion and she came home with 6 pairs of glasses. If he is still the owner, maybe he will take care of his Texas peeps. LOL.


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang

Called CDM yesterday and they told me my glasses would be covered under warranty. They were very nice and helpful with questions I had regarding my glasses. I know this is different that many posts here, but this was my experience.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

I think the problem is not with Costa Del Mar, but which customer service rep you get. Differnt folks have different social skills


----------



## plgorman

probably true charlie! If so that's a shame. I've heard people send them in w/ shipping charge and get them repaired especially for these common issues. I've also heard of people getting the same results I had and it seems there are more of the latter. 

BTW the stick works great


----------



## plgorman

plgorman said:


> Sent mine in, paid the $10 shipping charge. The problem was, the rubber on the earpiece was coming off. Also the polarization was messing up on the lenses, getting discolored and lines in them. Here is the reply I got this morning...
> 
> Sunglasses Received and Reviewed, Waiting for Your Decision
> 
> *Here is what is required to repair your sunglasses:*
> BRINE TORTOISE GREEN MIR GLS This is Not a Warranty Repair and will cost $31.25*. BR 10 GMGLP Your damages are not covered by our
> warranty. Your sunglasses can be repaired for a
> nominal fee. replace at repair cost of partial
> frame
> 
> *Please indicate what you would like us to do:*
> Please make the repairs I selected above
> Make NO repairs and send my sunglasses back
> 
> Does this mean that they are or arent doing anything about the lenses??? And has anyone else had to pay for something that happened simply by WEARING your sunglasses for a year?


Man oh Man, Costa Del Mar just called me and informed me that a mistake was made on my reply. Mine WAS a warranty repair, and apparently I SHOULD have had a choice to A) replace lens and temples for the shipping charge only, or B) pay 31.25 for a completely new pair of CDMs. This was not conveyed to me over the email (verified by CDM rep) and was their fault. Costa Del Mar has 'made it right' with me as far as i'm concerned and I will be buying their product and recommending them in the future.

He informed me that they are making changes to the Cust. Serv. department to better communicate available options to customers with repair issues.

All this b/c someone in customer service mis-typed an email...

Recap-I had cdm fathom 400 series for 3 months and the temple rubber was 'disinegrating' and the lenses' were de-laminating. I waited until I couldnt stand it anymore to send them in. I did not DROP my glasses, STEP on them, THROW them around or anything, nor were my lenses cracked or broken. He informed me that if this happens it IS NOT a warranty repair (nor would I expect it to be) but they will replace the lenses for around $60 dollars.

Costa Del Mar is alright in my book they make a great product for us fishermen and stand behind their warranty. They did make a mistake, leading me to believe that they dont stand behind their warranty and that their product was sub-par, and it really ticked me off enough to stop buying their product (especially seeing that im far from the only similar case). Changes are being made to avoid this problem in the future and as I said before ill buy them again.


----------



## plgorman

chunkn' charlie said:


> I think the problem is not with Costa Del Mar, but which customer service rep you get. Differnt folks have different social skills


Seems like you were right on point charlie! I got the wrong rep who made a huge mistake. Posted on 2coolfishing and stirred the pot a bit, got their attention and they made it right.

AAHHH THE JOYS OF THE INTERWEBZ


----------



## tealnexttime1

*costas*

oh man were to start. short version: i have had plenty of the rubber pieces replaced. talked them into just sending me just the earpieces, took over a month of constant calling to get them (getting lost in mail- yea right) finally got em , then my other pair lost the end. the wanted me to send them in or buy a new pair. i got ****** emailed someone over there , next day i have a new pair in the mail. told them i was from texas and i know about a website that reached plenty of costa users or potential users-didnt mention name ,and my pieces were in mail. just think how much them guys are in a bind . how many earpieces are they replacing? i still like em ,just wont buy another pair w/ rubber ends ever again.


----------



## deke

Sounds like you stirred the pot so they took care of you, but how many people that havn't used a popular website to get thier attention have gotten the shaft from them? Sounds like alot. No Costa for me, ever.


----------



## Devans87

Well I got a update on mine today that I had sent in. 
I have a pair of brine 580's that had the earpieces falling apart and lense delamination. I was worried when I sent them in that I would be charged for repairs after reading this thread. I was told that I wouldnt be charged no more than 10 bucks and that it was all under warranty. Well today I check on my repair and they want $100 bucks for repair. I called them and asked why the heck am I paying for a obvious manufactor defectS and they said my lenses were not a series of lenses that had the delamination issue! I explained why everyone has quit buying their product and that there was several thread's on a major texas fishing forum that was dissapointed with them. Anyways, he said they will look at them again on Tuesday and get back with me. 

If they dont make this right I personally am done with costa. I own 4 pairs and just about everyone I know has quit using costa's because these same very reasons. One of my buddies wears oceanwaves, if the lense is as good or better than costa's im going to buy a pair.


----------



## oc48

*costa's*

I just bought my first pair of costa's today from Academy then i see this thread...talk about raining on my parade lol. :cloud:

so I'm actually thinking about taking mine back to academy tomorrow because you boys have me scared. My buddy has had a pair for awhile with no problems, but not sure if this is a $200 gamble I want to take.

Keep posting the outcome of your experiences guys!


----------



## Devans87

oc48 said:


> I just bought my first pair of costa's today from Academy then i see this thread...talk about raining on my parade lol. :cloud:
> 
> so I'm actually thinking about taking mine back to academy tomorrow because you boys have me scared. My buddy has had a pair for awhile with no problems, but not sure if this is a $200 gamble I want to take.
> 
> Keep posting the outcome of your experiences guys!


Well heres an update to my story, the post above you!

I havent heard back after I emailed Laurie, the costa rep here on the board. I got a call back from costa and they "re-examined" my lenses and said there wasnt anything wrong with them and theres nothing to effect the performance of the lense. Well there is something that effects the performance, everytime I clean them I still have dots on my lenses, very annoying. Im done with costa, I plan to look for some smith glasses to try. Ive heard great things about them. Until then I plan on contacting someone "higher" up from from costa and give them a piece of my mind since they obviously wont own up to their warranty, if they make this right than I would give them a chance.


----------



## TheAnt

Hmm, sent mine in some time back but they still say "waitying for glasses" on the update page. I DID get them insured... 
Now if I get the insurance payment what do I buy to replace them?

I suppose I'll make that decision when I get there I suppose.

BTW, you will find me singing praises fopr the no questions asked replacement +tackle box for a wading belt in another thread... umm it may be on TKF. Anyway it was on a wading belt.

If Costa comes through I will say good things. In the past all my repairs needed new lenses and it was "all on me" so I paid around $65 for new lenses. I bet they put much less in the product and made the replacement and shipping in that $65. Figure no money nee for marketing and advertizing in that pair.

I still love my green mirror xframes. They had a yellow-ish color through the lense for great depth perception, best non-glare I ever had for my migraine prone head and eyes. Of course they stopped making them:hairout:
Anybody had these and have a suggection for replacements? I may still consider costa depending on how things turn out here.



TheAnt said:


> Well, I guess I have to admit my Ex Frames have always been the best I ever had.


----------



## capn

Quick question - is Coasta replacing the rubber ear pieces under warranty? Mine have started crumbling off. My guess is that the rubber and sunscreen do not mix well, which is very disappointing.


----------



## DukCutter

Well I'm scared.... I own 3 pairs of Costas and love them but lately I have had a few issues. Before I start, I must say that I am a complete sunglass whore and have discovered steepandcheap.com. I bought 3 pairs of Costas retail before I found the site, switchfoot 400s, Ponce 400s, and Fluid 400s. They all got sent back today and now I read this. My switchfoots were my fault, I guess. They fell off my face when my hands were full (because they were all loose and stretched out... defect?) I have owned them for 6 months and they are already stretched and the color is fading. They fell off my face and fell all of 4 ft. to the semi hard floor and shattered. My Ponces were a mystery. I wore them all day and put them on my cap at lunch. When I walked out of the resterant I put them on to find a HUGE shatter/crack in the lens. I know I didn't do this because I wasn't even wearing them at the time. My fluids were my favorites and I have somehow lost the frames between fishing/changing lenses, etc. I really don't mind paying a small fee for any of these. The Ponces were not my fault at all that I can tell and the switchfoots fell off my head but they shouldnt have cracked with that minimal impact. Anyway, I am scared to know what will happen. 

BTW: I bought 2 pairs of smiths on steepandcheap for 30 some odd dollars a piece so we will give them a whirl while the others are at the shop.


----------



## ezygo

*No CDM For Me!*

Hmmm... was planning to pick up my first pair of CDM this week. Thanks to the ongoing Costa tap dance and most important of all, the information on 2cool, I'll be looking to spend my 2 benjis elsewhere.


----------



## Guest

*Problems with my Costa 580s*

Well,

I had a similar problem with my Costa 580s. My 3 year old daughter knocked them off the kitchen table onto a tile floor. The right lens shattered. I knew it wasn't going to be covered by the warranty, but there was nothing wrong at all with the frame or the left lens as far as I could tell. I sent them in and I get the following:

*The Status of RI0219378 is:*
Sunglasses Received and Reviewed, Waiting for Your Decision

*Here is what is required to repair your sunglasses:*​ STRINGER TORTOISE GREEN MIRROR COSTA 580 GLS This is Not a Warranty Repair and will cost $131.25*. st 10 ogmglp Your damages are not covered by our 
warranty. Your sunglasses can be repaired for a
nominal fee. replace @ cost of lenses and
partial frame. 
I may have paid 180 for these glasses, but I was blown away that they would quote $130 bucks for repairs for one lens.:hairout:I had always been under the impression and word of mouth that Costa stood by their glasses and would repair them. This to me seems like an attempt to simply make money on someone else's misfortune. My brother in law had a similar problem with his blue lens 580s cracking (both lenses), and they repaired both for the shipping fee.

In the mean time, my wife bought me another pair of Man-o-war non 580s. After I got the above quote for repairs, I thought about taking them back. Seeing all the trouble you folks are having, I am done with Costa and will be buying Mauis or other brand glasses.

Has anyone tried the Guideline Elite or Rogue sunglasses? I am strongly considering these as an alternative, and they seem reasonably priced. http://www.glpolarized.com/Guideline/Elite
http://www.glpolarized.com/Guideline/Pro+Series


----------



## irbjd

*Costa*



RipTide said:


> Well,
> 
> I had a similar problem with my Costa 580s. My 3 year old daughter knocked them off the kitchen table onto a tile floor. The right lens shattered. I knew it wasn't going to be covered by the warranty, but there was nothing wrong at all with the frame or the left lens as far as I could tell. I sent them in and I get the following:
> 
> *The Status of RI0219378 is:*
> 
> Sunglasses Received and Reviewed, Waiting for Your Decision​
> *Here is what is required to repair your sunglasses:*​
> STRINGER TORTOISE GREEN MIRROR COSTA 580 GLS This is Not a Warranty Repair and will cost $131.25*. st 10 ogmglp Your damages are not covered by our
> warranty. Your sunglasses can be repaired for a
> nominal fee. replace @ cost of lenses and
> partial frame.
> I may have paid 180 for these glasses, but I was blown away that they would quote $130 bucks for repairs for one lens.:hairout:I had always been under the impression and word of mouth that Costa stood by their glasses and would repair them. This to me seems like an attempt to simply make money on someone else's misfortune. My brother in law had a similar problem with his blue lens 580s cracking (both lenses), and they repaired both for the shipping fee.
> 
> In the mean time, my wife bought me another pair of Man-o-war non 580s. After I got the above quote for repairs, I thought about taking them back. Seeing all the trouble you folks are having, I am done with Costa and will be buying Mauis or other brand glasses.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Guideline Elite or Rogue sunglasses? I am strongly considering these as an alternative, and they seem reasonably priced. http://www.glpolarized.com/Guideline/Elite
> http://www.glpolarized.com/Guideline/Pro+Series


So are you upset about Costa's quote to fix your glasses or that they won't repair damage that was not a manufacturing defect for free?


----------



## irbjd

*Costa Temple Replacement*



capn said:


> Quick question - is Coasta replacing the rubber ear pieces under warranty? Mine have started crumbling off. My guess is that the rubber and sunscreen do not mix well, which is very disappointing.


I've sent two pairs in within the past year or so for this reason and they have been repaired with no charge.


----------



## Hal01

Hard to believe that Costa can't work around the obvious design flaw involving the rubber ear pieces.


----------



## tealnexttime1

i know , i know i shouldnt have to do this but a guy at work gave me a great idea on how to fix the earpiece problem. i did it on a couple of spare earpieces and it came out great. my buddy bought this liquid rubber at lowes in the paint dept. , we use it to cover our tools at work. just dip the ends in this stuff and let them dry and they come out great. i think the stuff cost about 8 bucks. you cant even tell its on them. it also works on your tools too. try it out


----------



## Guest

irbjd said:


> So are you upset about Costa's quote to fix your glasses or that they won't repair damage that was not a manufacturing defect for free?


I am upset because I paid 180 for the glasses, they quote me 130 for one lens. I also don't think they glasses should have shattered from a three foot drop, but whatever. I'm not throwing good money after bad.


----------



## TheAnt

Over two weeks and they say they're still waiting on the glasses. I'm glad I had them insured! US Postal Services... I wonder how long till I can claim against that insurance. Would I, should I buy Costas with the insurance $$? If not what, which?


----------



## Gilbert

TheAnt said:


> Over two weeks and they say they're still waiting on the glasses. I'm glad I had them insured! US Postal Services... I wonder how long till I can claim against that insurance. Would I, should I buy Costas with the insurance $$? If not what, which?


I sure hope you don't have to deal with USPS insurance claim. Pain in the ***.  :headknock


----------



## TheAnt

Gilbert said:


> I sure hope you don't have to deal with USPS insurance claim. Pain in the ***.  :headknock


Hmmm... figgers. Like all insurance they hope to run you off with hassle. Sad thing is they likely win often enough to make money at it. I have a nasty habit of telling them I will make sure that will cost them WAAAAYYYY over the cost of paying up. I will se to it that they burn SO MANY manhours and hassles themselves that they will beg me to take payment!

I ain't retired yet but imo, retired folks with time on their hands and a consitution of brick, blood, spit, principals, mesquite thorns, and morals keeps a lot of services in line! Kudos to those persnickety old folks! :smile:


----------



## TheAnt

Finally got this new status: "Sunglasses Received, Being Assessed by Repair "

I am sure it is my fault. I have paid for 2 pair 3x over each. Now I have Fathoms but no ear piece prob for 2 years, fairly ini-rough use, a few times in the surf though.


----------



## TheAnt

As I type "waiting on account approval"

Sounds like they want to charge me more money. I may have them just mail them back to me! I have paid several times over for those two pair at $65/pop.

I will let you all know. If they do me bad I will shout it from the mountaintop. I have a couple of domain names that aren't doing anything. I may put them to work.



TheAnt said:


> Finally got this new status: "Sunglasses Received, Being Assessed by Repair "
> 
> I am sure it is my fault. I have paid for 2 pair 3x over each. Now I have Fathoms but no ear piece prob for 2 years, fairly ini-rough use, a few times in the surf though.


----------



## texasflycaster

This is one of the best threads on sunglasses I have seen. Here's the question; has anyone tried the new green lens Maui Jims? Seems like a logical color, but before I go and pay 150. for them, I thought I would ask. Good thing (besides the 50. off) is if you buy at Sunglass Hut, they have what now amounts to a satisfaction warranty - they don't work? Just take them back and trade for some that do. OK, one more question -- does anyone use Smith Optics? thanks, texasflycaster


----------



## texasflycaster

Bueller. Bueller. Bueller. Anybody?


----------



## TheAnt

Father it has been 7 days since my last confession...

*The Status of RIxxxxxxx is:*
Assessed, waiting for Account Approval 
Your status will be updated at quarter past each hour. If your status did not update please check back at quarter past the next hour.

no email, no phone call no us mail... I guess I gotta contact them...



TheAnt said:


> As I type "waiting on account approval"
> 
> Sounds like they want to charge me more money. I may have them just mail them back to me! I have paid several times over for those two pair at $65/pop.
> 
> I will let you all know. If they do me bad I will shout it from the mountaintop. I have a couple of domain names that aren't doing anything. I may put them to work.


----------



## TheAnt

I left this on the contact us email page... we'll see. In retrospect I should have said 2coolers are waiting with "baited" breath.

Yes, I know it is "bated" as in abate




> It has been like the following over a week and I have no email, no calls, no US mail. @coolfishing.com forum is on pins and needles waiting to see how you do on this one.


​


TheAnt said:


> Father it has been 7 days since my last confession...
> 
> *The Status of RIxxxxxxx is:*
> Assessed, waiting for Account Approval
> Your status will be updated at quarter past each hour. If your status did not update please check back at quarter past the next hour.
> 
> no email, no phone call no us mail... I guess I gotta contact them...


----------



## TheAnt

I left this with the Costadelmar user. Haven't heard from them in some time.

TheAnt 


> I have been looking at this status for a week or so on my Ex Frames. Might they call from an 800 number but leave no message? If it is on my mobile or home phone I won't answer. Too many "it's not too late to get your auto warranty" messages. If they have called or emailed, I am not aware of it.
> 
> I do not know whose account approval they mean. I don't recall leaving a card because I want to have the opportunity to declare them "totalled", costing more to repair than to buy something else.
> 
> Please give me some good news to report.
> 
> *The Status of RIxxxxxxx is:*
> Assessed, waiting for Account Approval
> 
> Your status will be updated at quarter past each hour. If your status did not update please check back at quarter past the next hour.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Michael


----------



## TheAnt

*F I N A L L Y, good news!!*

I finally got the verdict on my Ex Frames. Delamination and it is covered by warranty. It will cost me just over $10 to cover shipping and that's ok.

I have sent in glasses 3 or 4 times for repair and it has cost me $62 or $65 each time. Two of those were for the same problem.

I suppose it depends on who you get. I gave a dimplomatic earful representing what has happened to me and my fellow 2coolers with Costas. Some have no problem and some want to burn down the factory. 
I guess after all of this I am a bit miffed at the cost in the past. This time I am pleased but wonder how things are from here forward.

One main point I made whth the Costa Rep was that *traditionally companies treat repair as an opportunity to please and maintain loyal customers*. *It appears that the mindset of Costa has been to use repair as a profit center.*

I told him people discuss these things often online. They have the feedback they need to make themselves a better company if it is not too late. I told him that I like their products and want them to succeed. I asked him to take our concerns and pass them on. He was a nice fellow... from the responses here I was fortunate.



TheAnt said:


> I left this with the Costadelmar user. Haven't heard from them in some time.
> 
> TheAnt


----------



## chasin tails

I'm about to send in my Frigates for the second time in 6 months for cracked lenses. The first time they fixed them for the $10 warranty fee. I keep them in the hard case in my tackle bag which is in the house, I put them on the other day and they had a crack straight down the left lense near the nose bridge. As soon as I can find a pair of replacements I'm gonna send these in and see what happens. Hoping for the best.


----------



## TheAnt

*Never got that treatment!!*

I sent a pair in with a crack and another with delam and some tiny dings

...all my fault regardless of what I thought. $62 both times.

Broke lenses, yea I did that but the fading...

They treated me real good this time but I am am still apprehensive about them. Too much history. Still love the product though. If they would drop their service as a *money maker* and make it a customer_* pleaser *_they have me for life!



chasin tails said:


> I'm about to send in my Frigates for the second time in 6 months for cracked lenses. The first time they fixed them for the $10 warranty fee. I keep them in the hard case in my tackle bag which is in the house, I put them on the other day and they had a crack straight down the left lense near the nose bridge. As soon as I can find a pair of replacements I'm gonna send these in and see what happens. Hoping for the best.


----------



## tatteredflag

*CDM did well by me*

Just got back a pair of Filaments that I wear for driving, etc. Nose pad cover was ripped. There were a few scratches on the lenses. They replaced them with a new pair of glasses, $9.95 shipping charge only. Glasses were 2 years old, and they are the 3rd pair (I own 4 - Grey, Blue Mirror, Green Mirror, and recently - the Grey Bifocal) I have sent them in the last 5 years - all good experiences. Overall mine took about 3 weeks this time.

I changed from Maui Jims to CDM because they wouldn't repair my glasses for less than $100. I am about to send my wife's Bolle glasses in for repair as well.

Thanks Costa Del Mar - I may have experienced the revised customer service model.


----------



## Devans87

Well the problem i had with my lenses they couldnt determin. I agreed with them to pay $60 and get a new pair. I have had them for a month max, was wearing them in the pool saturday and dried the spots off to notice the same spots I had on my last pair. Its a darn shame you have a pair of $230 glasses and cant use them in the pool. Ill be fighting with them again soon, this time Im refusing to pay anything.


----------



## raw10628

The rubber on the temples of my fathoms deteriorated a couple weeks ago for about the 4 time in 4 years. I sent an email through the website asking if they could just mail me a set of temples instead of me sending my glasses in. The next day I received a call and email from them saying yes this was possible they just needed to get my CC info for the warranty and a mailing address. I received the new temples in 3 business days after I talked with them.


----------



## TheAnt

The service guy I talked to said that they had a newer plastic that would stand up to body oils and acids better. I don't know how far back they changed. You might call them. He was pretty forthcoming even though I spoke firmly about their practices.

I don't know how much my "constructive" (I meant it that way) criticism and "suggestions" may have influenced them but the emblems on the ExFrames they sent back tell me they are a whole new pair:cheers:

If they continue to take care of folks like they did me, I will likely move to the Wave Killers which the Brice told me replaced the Ex Frames.:walkingsm

FYI: this guy wears Costas and has expressed his concern to me about the serivice as well. :****



raw10628 said:


> The rubber on the temples of my fathoms deteriorated a couple weeks ago for about the 4 time in 4 years. I sent an email through the website asking if they could just mail me a set of temples instead of me sending my glasses in. The next day I received a call and email from them saying yes this was possible they just needed to get my CC info for the warranty and a mailing address. I received the new temples in 3 business days after I talked with them.


----------



## plgorman

I hate to bring this old dinosaur thread back up...but if you guys were following my story with CDM they actually made it right and refunded my money and shipped me new glasses.

Problem is...i've had the new pair back about 2 months and both lenses are 'de-laminating'. I think i'll buy some MJ's while these get shipped off and sell the CDMs...poor craftsmanship IMO

BTW these are Fathom Brine 400 Amber lens blue mirror


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

After two months!?!? You have got to be kidding me!? Both of my pairs are over in Florida right now...


----------



## txjustin

My question is: Has anybody had any problems with the new 580 lenses?


----------



## Sea Aggie

I've had 5 pair of CDM sunglasses replaced in the past 2 years because of the rubber on the ear pieces falling appart. The last 2 were replaced in December and both are already falling apart again. Honestly, I think I'd rather buy 19 pair of $10 than keep having to replace my $190 glasses every 9-10 months. If I could still take them back to Academy, I would, but they no longer exchange "that brand"...


----------



## jboogerfinger

I have a pair of Wave Killers, and like them, but the rubber things slide of like crazy. I will also look elsewhere for my next pair. Man, how I wish Ocean Waves still made the "Nassau".


----------



## LovinIt

The Maui Jim glasses , IMO, are comparable to CDM, Though I personally have not had problems with mine, my son in law had the earpiece issue and delamination issue as well. 
Academy used to replace them on the spot, they must of had to eat a few before making the decision to stop replacing them,,,,kinda makes you wonder.


----------



## Lucky Wave

costa del mar customer service...what a joke. does any one have any contact information of someone higher up? ( an actual email address ?? )

the only info Samantha gave me was [email protected] and James Morris - manager of customer care.

customer care with CDM is a total joke. if i can not get it resolved i am jumping ship like the rest of you guys.


----------



## Te.jas.on

I was actually looking at a pair of CDMs today at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, but after reading this thread I'm having second thoughts. Some of those Oakley's looked pretty sweet.


----------



## Techsas Jim

I have a pair of CDM Turbines that I need to have work done on (rubber on ear piece falling off) and now I'm afraid to even bother with it.

Coincidentally I fished with my Natives with Copper Reflex lenses last weekend and I was really surprised how clear they were--as well as light. May have to permanently change over to them.


----------



## A-Boz

I hate to be a turd but if you guys bought the 580 glass lenses you wouldn't have any of these fading or delaminating problems.

Cholrine will ruin plastic lenses and quicken the length of time it takes of the rubber pieces to fall off (not deterioate).

I shipped mine in two weeks ago because I dropped and broke a lens, ok my fault and repair was 85.00 bucks but they said they'll replace both lenses so they aren't different. 

They are in Houston now and prolly be at my house today.


----------



## jeff.w

A-Boz said:


> I hate to be a turd but if you guys bought the 580 glass lenses you wouldn't have any of these fading or delaminating problems.


Your point would be valid if the 400 lense CDM's were $20 bucks instead of $150-$200. I guess you are saying you should spend $250-$300 to get quality fishing glasses? If you go the 'cheap' route and spend just $150-$200, it's your own fault? :headknock


----------



## Triad_Marine

I sell them here and bought a pair for my boyfriend ...Same thing the coating type stuff was peeling and we paid the $31.25 to fix them but what a pain and what a crock about their warranty ....I have prescription ones and so far so good but for what I paid OMG I better not have this problem.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

*?*

I have owned 2 pairs of CDMs, the first pair I lost to the surf, but not before the rubber earpieces began crumbling away. Oh well my loss. The second pair I currently wear are the exact same model (Fluids) as before only with amber lenses instead of grey and have been slowly deteriorating since I bought them close to 4-5 years ago. The plycarbonate lenses are starting to craze a little, the rubber earpieces have all but gone the way of the dodo, and one of the C's is missing having fallen off a long time ago. Have I got my money out of them, Yes as I use them for near everything. My question is would it even be worth it to try to get any repairs done at this point as I wouldn't even know if I still had the sales receipt, or should I go with my first instinct after reading all of the problems associated with CDM from customer service, to repair, to the overall customer value of the company, and just go with a different brand?


----------



## A-Boz

jeff.w said:


> Your point would be valid if the 400 lense CDM's were $20 bucks instead of $150-$200. I guess you are saying you should spend $250-$300 to get quality fishing glasses? If you go the 'cheap' route and spend just $150-$200, it's your own fault? :headknock


I'm not telling everyone to break the bank on a super dollar item of anything. But, along those same lines I wanted glass lenses because of the problems I knew that would come with poly-carbs... (weathering/fading/delaminating) and I searched until I found a 580 pair brand new for 150 bucks.

When I purchase something that I know in the long run will succum to the stresses I put it through then ok, that's my bad. I don't think there is anything CDM can do to keep poly-carb lenses from being destroyed when constantly exposed to salt water and the **** we all put them through (scratches, fading, etc etc etc).

Then you bring glass lenses into the equation and almost eliminate those things but you add dropping and breaking lenses and you're back at the same structure. So you're either out the money up front and hopefully don't drop and break glass ones or you buy slightly less expensive ones and have to have them worked on more often.

It'll prolly come out a wash over a long enough period of time; but people blaming CDM for their glasses needing repair is uncalled for unless it is clearly their fault.


----------



## poc-ed

I have had 2 pairs of Costas and both pairs have lasted me at least 2 years and then I had to send them back for repairs and Costa has warrantied them both for the $10 fee. Also my wife and daughter both have a pair and had them replaced with no problems. And that is with replacing temples and lenses also. My last pair was not in stock at the time so they asked me to pick a pair that was comparable and they replaced them for the $10 fee. Now that was sweet!!!!
Could be just luck, but to happen 4-5 times?

poc-ed


----------



## Lucky Wave

Must be luck. All of my experience so far has been horrible. My glasses breaking was not my fault. I could get no where with customer serivce reps, all i could get was accustsations as to how I broke the **** things. They say there are strees marks and scrathces on the frames, well i be **** wonder where that came from? Wearing them everyday?

Dealing with their customer service department is a waste of time. I guess my luck is not that good with CDM. Different brand for sure. No need to go through a bunch of BS just for some shades. There are too many maufactures out there that value your business.

That being said, what is the best brand to buy and actually have a valid "useable warranty"? 

MJs? 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## JimD

You can not the the 580's in prescription.


----------



## A-Boz

JimD,

I am guessing you meant to say you can't get the 580's in RX?

I


----------



## Captain Dave

x2 Not yet anyway. No glass, just plastic RX andtheir warranty is just one year for somehing that you pay 1/3 more on.

Wash em with distilled water and use the softcloth and you should have no issues.


JimD said:


> You can not the the 580's in prescription.


----------



## JimD

You are right. Got my butt kicked sight casting the other day. 

Talked with McBride and he likes the green mirror with amber shade from Costa and I was told that you cannot get the 580's in a prescription glass. You can get only the 400 in a prescription glass.


----------



## POPPA SKEET

*COASTAS*

SAME GLASSES SAME PROBLEM SAME RESULTS NO MAS WENT TO OAKLEY'S


----------



## deke

I never like CDM's, my Smith Action Optics have been problem free for 4 years now. I recommend them wholeheartedly, as well as Maui Jims. I love my Mauis for everyday wear. Lightest most comfortable sunglasses you can find.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

I am going to contact the young lady in charge at CDM and ask her to address EVER concern stated here and see what can be done.

See have quickly an answer can be given, because this is not normal for the amount of gripes I read here.


----------



## JimD

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=270716&highlight=rx+sunglasses

What has happened on this thread where they are working on a deal for the 2Coolers for less expensive sunshades?


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I sent in a pair earlier this year and got the same reply, not warranty work due to the ear pieces being deformed. I called the woman and told her I had a crooked head and they were not sent back for deformed ear pieces but rather there was not any rubber left on the ear pieces so they did the repairs to the ear pieces under warranty but did nothing with the lenses.


----------

